# President's Choice trains????



## jun_1.8T

hi there...im actually a newbie that got bit by the train bug

i've been doing a lot of reading about model trains and i'm soon will be buying my first set. I came across these president's choice train sets and was wondering if they are a good set to start with. what are the pros and cons of this set??? who made these trains and how's the quality of it??? 

also...could you guys suggest me a good starter set that will be of good quality and that can last. i would really want to get a steam loco rather than a deisel as my kid really likes the steam trains.

thanks!


----------



## Reckers

jun, welcome to the forum!

It's hard to answer your question, as there's some basic information you need to provide. First, how much space do you have available? Second, how old is your kid, and can you leave the train set up permanently, or do you have to take it down after every use? Finally, how much can you afford to spend? All of these things play into the decision. If you can fill in the blanks, I'm sure suggestions will be forthcoming.


----------



## jun_1.8T

thanks for the reply...

to answer your questions...space will be no problem as i will put this set in my basement. i could probably use an easy 12'x15' space down there. my kid is only 4 but he's not the type of kid who grabs and throws stuffs so i dont have to worry about him breaking the trains and stuff. and yes i would like to have the layout/set permanently set-up and i would also like to have it expanded as we go on with this hobby. lastly, to start i could probably afford something in the 150-300 dollar range for a set.

thanks again and any input would be appreciated.


----------



## shaygetz

Welcome...

From what I've seen on the sets, they are a good quality train. The locomotives are usually made by Mehano, of which I have several with no complaints. They run well and, should you eventually go into DCC, are relatively easy to convert.


----------



## tworail

Yeah nothing wrong with President's Choice.

Jun, update your profile with your location so we know where you are at 

What I would call.. localizing yourself  Since you are inquiring about PC I'll take a stab that you are in Canada somewhere


----------



## jun_1.8T

tworail said:


> Yeah nothing wrong with President's Choice.
> 
> Jun, update your profile with your location so we know where you are at
> 
> What I would call.. localizing yourself  Since you are inquiring about PC I'll take a stab that you are in Canada somewhere


you're right....im in brampton/mississauga area. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkR

Welcome!

I have 4 of the 11 P.C. train sets and *ALL* of them are the best!!! 
I really think you should buy the 10th edition (only $80 on ebay!!!)
sorry, I have no idea on how to insert a picture.

*BUT WHAT!!!*

You can go to http://www.theweebsite.com/trains/pctrain_10.html or http://www.theweebsite.com/trains/pctrains.html
then, you can start!!!


----------



## rjdeals

check this out tons of info on pc trains http://www.theweebsite.com/trains/pctrain_s.html


----------



## trainguru

I dream of owning one of those sets, and I'm USA! There so good looking!!!


----------



## rjdeals

*President choice collection*



rjdeals said:


> check this out tons of info on pc trains http://www.theweebsite.com/trains/pctrain_s.html


I have the 11 editions still unopened and another 11 opened.
also approx 50 sets for none personal which i.am selling some opened and others sealed.
i,am willing to sell the unopened complete 11 only made editions, with HO 5-Building Kit (RARE) AND COAL BUNKER KIT
5 BUILDING KIT

model kit of 5 small buildings, to accompany the President's Choice Train Sets Collection. 

Rural Freight/Passenger Station an IHC model (348-4101) 
Switch Tower an IHC model (348-4102) 
Locomotive Maintenance Building an IHC model (348-4103) 
American Farm House an IHC model (348-4107) 
Country Barn an IHC model (348-4100)
AND
COAL BUNKER MODEL KIT.
easy to build 
5 adjustable coal chutes 
2 sand domes 
ash bunker included 
fully detailed stairs and walkways 
crafted in 3 true-to-life colours plus clear windows 
ideal for hobbyists and serious collectors 
detailed instructions included


----------



## mrjazzmillcreek

*Presidents Choice Sets*

I have a set,the problem I have is that I have 2 tracks,one is elevated,the PC loco is so light it will not pull any cars up the grade, so I have to leave it on my flat track..


----------



## rjdeals

hi, i can help your situation ,but i need to know what train set you have as to establish the weight and engine power. how many degree is the upgrade on your layout.??


----------



## [email protected]

As another new man, I can offer insight on the mistakes I've made. 

The most important decision to make is on your track and the operating system. DCC is a must IF you want a complicated layout, audio and multiple lines/engines. Analog works fine if you want a simple system.

Four year olds don't stay four very long. If you want to keep expanding and building, get the very best track. There are a few great brands and many expert opinions.

I was at a house last week where the hobbyist had purposely built his table above the reach of small children. I think that is a smart. It gives the youngsters a goal to grow up to.

Antiques and older classic trains look different than modern models. The new buildings are “cartoon like” and the new engines and rolling stock can be HIGHLY detailed. To my eye, they do not mix very well.

In most places I’ve been in the last three months, the expensive trains are mounted to the wall and the durable pullers are doing all the work.

I am INFATUATED with model trains. I wake up thinking about my railroad. I do not want to build a whole new world. I simply want to watch my toys go round.

This site is manned by genuine experts and aficionados. I have learned many things by visiting here. There are many great layouts to see. Here is my favorite so far:

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/mike_fifer_s_albuquerque_carnu.html


----------

